# Best mountain bike you have ridden.



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

For me,it was my 1990 Bridgestone MB-1. Lightweight frame,all XT and Ritchey and a bargain too. Race ready right out of the box. Man,did I love that bike.  
2nd choice: My 1990 Specialized RockHopper. What a sweet frame and fork.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

I've ridden other people's early merlins (1989), mountain goats (1990), Fat City's (1989-1993), Slingshots (1990), Kleins (1988-1990) and Kona's (too many to list) plus my own Ritchey Force Comp (1987 - also too small). Unfortunately, as I am taller than all of my friends none fit. My Favourite is my current my 1996 Dekerf Team SL. Fits me really well and is relatively light for a 21 inch steel bike with bombers. My 1988 semi custom Brodie Climbmax is a close second.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I have not ridden it yet..............*

........still searching, and getting closer. I do know that it will be steel, have 29 inch wheels, and maybe front suspension. Closest thing I've ridden yet to "my" ideal is a Bontrager Race, which LooneyOne owns now!


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*several*

my now-dead Alpinestars Ti-Mega e-stay w/ rigid ti fork
my Merlin w/ AccuTrax rigid fork
mt. goat whiskeytown racer, circa '90
abm M-16
'86 Jamis Dakar
Gary Fisher's personal Prometheus ti w/ rigid ti fork
pretty much any full rigid steel Ritchey in my size
Scot Nicol's personal bike, circa '85, w/ drop bars
Jacquie's dropbar Cunningham Indian, circa '87?
Hank Barlow's custom Salsa, mid-late'80s vintage
Henk's proflex race bike
any Yeti ARC unless it's muddy
pretty much any Bonty
" " " " Fat
" " " " Moots hardtail or softtail


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

my Ritchey has served me well since the day it was delivered. Being a clydesdale, any bike that can hold up under my PSI for over 22 years deserves a nod. My original Diamondback Ridgerunner (81) is still a lovely cruise, a bear to climb with, but loves going downhill.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If I could only own one bike it would be a Bontrager Race Lite, so I guess that would have to be the best I've ever ridden. I really like the WTB Phoenix, Yeti ARC and SC Blur (not retro) too, but those are more specialized to a given task, and less "all around bikes."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've liked the way my Ritchey P-series bikes rode. I like my Slingshots, but I don't think I'd give them the all around nod.
Still looking I suppose. 
I love my Ventana, but that's not retro.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Best I've ridden:

Hmmm. I would hafta definitely speak first and foremost of 'Bonny'. She's one helluva ride...more so now with the Skareb fork versus the Bontrager 'correct' Judy XC. 
Next one coming to mind was my '96 Fisher Marlin. What a ride! It was very much like way back riding a BMX. Not quite the parallel-mindedness as Bonny, but darn close. It was just a simple, rigid bike. Fisher was onto something way back too, then came the Genesis stuff. Never ridden one, and am not knocking them, but why mess with perfection in handling?
Had a ProFlex 856 for a coupla years that rode real well also...'cept for the infernal, crapola, Noleen ODS shock. It was converted with a spring versus elastomer and really liked to buck sometimes.

I am gonna stand by Bonny. Hey GuitarTed...ya can't have her back.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Favorite Ride*

On smooth Nor Cal trails it has to be my Profloater.
On our rough Las Vegas Trails it easily is my new El Salt.
My '90 Diamond Back Apex Le was great when I installed my Koski fork in '92. I still remember my first real ride with that fork. It was lighter, stiffer and handled better than the stock fork. There are very few rides that I so vividly remember the way I the bike felt on that particular ride nearly 13 years ago. I still have that fork, It was only a couple of months later that I switched to a Manitou 1 (faster riding but no feeling).


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*Best bike so far*

My Specialized Stumpjumper M2 hardtail was a great bike. Handled well, I rode the crap out of it and it kept coming back for more. A nasty rock took a chunk out of the down tube on a bad wreck and I had to put the poor bike down.

I would have to say the bike I had the most fun on was a mango colored Specialized FSR Ground Control. I think it was a 98 or so. I guess because it was my first full suspension bike. Unfortunately I couldn't put discs on it so it had to go a few years after I bought it.

A short lived joy was my Chuck CR-FS. I dropped a load on that bike only to have it break and the company go under. But it was definitely fun while it lasted.

Finally, my current favorite is my 2001 Schwinn Rocket 88. I guess I should pick one of the few boutique bikes I've owned but seems like the corporate manufactured bikes keep me happy.

REEK


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well if we not counting new bikes, my ARC don't count, a rode a klien attitude back in about 92-93 ish and it was beautifull... and my 94 manitou FS, just so long as there aren't any downhill speed bumps, undampend rear end gave me a few scares racing DH. of and if it had to go up hill... well i could ride it then, not fit enough now...


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

'87 Mantis x-frame. Small diameter Columbus road tubing made the bike light and the ride supple, but the frame design kept it from being twisty or flexy. By far the best geometry of any bike I've ever ridden, light and agile yet composed.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*Best by far*

My Sycip single speed. I love it so much, every time I ride it it just makes me happy. I had them make me a geary with exactly the same geometry, tubing, etc. It was OK, but it didn't have the absolute magic my ss has.

Other good bikes I've loved (in no order of preference):

A 2000 Yeti ARC. I rue the day I sold that thing. Yeti has changed their sizing, so a new one wouldn't fit me. The bastids.

An Ibis Ripley. I liked it a lot, but it was just too small. The next size up (that I'd ordered) simply wasn't going to come, as the company went belly-up at the time.

My Mountain Goat Whiskey Lite. A superb bike. I wish it had not broken.

My first mountain bike, a Raleigh. I think the model was Grand Teton, but I may be mistaken. It was nearly twenty years ago. That bike taught me the love of dirt.

miles


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

What ever bike I happened to be on. It's always about the ride, not the ride. Although, I can say that because I've never had a crappy bike  But I have to say I really love my current single speed.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I've ridden a lot of different people's bikes, and some of them have really impressed me, one in particular being my brother's Clark-Kent F14. My brother is a few inches shorter than me, so the bike should be too small, but he likes long top tubes, so the bike fits great length-wise, and at the same time has the standover of a much smaller machine.

But my current ride is my favorite, although it could use some tweaking to get it really perfect. It's a jet black custom Tom Teesdale I had made in 2003, a mix of 853 and OX-Platinum tubing, monostay rear end with Ohio quarters on the tops of the seatstays (I'm from Ohio). 16" chainstays with clearance for a really big rear tire, I run a 2.3" Tioga Factory DH, big standover (although... looking back, I might've had even more...) 41.5" wheelbase, custom-fabricated reinforced rear disc mount to hold up to trials-style rear wheel maneuvers, Avid mechanical discs with Ultimate levers, XC-Pro thumbies, 8sp, 80mm Fox fork, 75mm Kore B52 stem. 

It's actually a slow bike because of the big tires, so I can't blast up short climbs by sheer momentum, but those same tires allow me by dint of sheer traction to slowly pedal up stuff most others can't, and they let me make mistakes in ascents that would stop a bike with 2.0's in its tracks. The short stem can be a hindrance, but going down, I'm always glad it's there. If I were filthy rich, I might have the same bike redone in titanium with a few changes, but still I've never been as satisified with a bike as I am with this one.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Good on ya' mate!*



loonyOne said:


> Best I've ridden...
> 
> I am gonna stand by Bonny. Hey GuitarTed...ya can't have her back.


I'm glad you still like her! I'm on a quest to get the same kind of bike in a 29" wheel format. Now that would be my "idea" of the best! Maybe I'll have to braze it up myself!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Favorite? For 26", that has to be the Kona SS I had custom made for me. Telepathic handling. Great standover. Wonderful bike. I'd still own it if it weren't stolen from me...My WTB is great though too, but it doesn't have that mythical flickability that the Kona had. get on a rough, narrow ST though, and the Pheonix shines.

But, I've moved onto 29" wheels and my Hunter does everytbing the Kona _AND_ the WTB did, and its more comfortable.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

90 gt karakoram. must be (my brother in law still have it, all rusted..) like 35lbs but rode really well. my ibis mojo; 00, 1/2in too small for me but i keep adapting to it. the handling is solid, quick, stable and comfortable.. i say it's a groovy ride. the bb is a tad low on the rocks but at the same time it may be all the handling needs.
had a litespeed obed that was all chichied up but gave me no passion. a KHS that was homicidal on anything steep and going down, a fillet brazed, d+d painted mikkelsen custom for someone else w/ weird numbers(17.25inchainstays, 12.75 BB) that was a monster in technical slippery rooted off camber dangerous ttrails. funny thing: it has the same TT as the mojo and yet it fits better. i learned to drop vertical stuff on the mikkelsen.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Tie between my ever evolving nuke proof hardtail and Earl Walkers team yo- eddy race bike with ti dye ringle bits....


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

I test road a brazed, drop bar full WTB Steve Potts at Pt Reyes cyclery in the late 80's early 90's and it was the best bike I have ever ridden. My Ti. Phoenix is real nice too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Favorite? For 26", that has to be the Kona SS I had custom made for me. Telepathic handling. Great standover. Wonderful bike. I'd still own it if it weren't stolen from me...My WTB is great though too, but it doesn't have that mythical flickability that the Kona had. get on a rough, narrow ST though, and the Pheonix shines.
> 
> But, I've moved onto 29" wheels and my Hunter does everytbing the Kona _AND_ the WTB did, and its more comfortable.


Id probably have to say my Phoenix. For smooth, non technical, rolling rides, I wont choose to ride it. But if the trail is fast, rough, singletrack and technical this bike is probably the most amazing thing Ive ridden. It really just comes to life and flies through the stuff. A very great bike. I just kinda stumbled across this one, and boy Im sure glad I got it.

For smooth, silky, flowy singletracks, I like the old Ritcheys.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Built4Speed said:


> For me,it was my 1990 Bridgestone MB-1...


For classic bikes, I definitely believe that the Merlin Fat Ti (not made since since 2001?) is one of the best-riding hardtails made. This is one bike I would buy over and over and ride on any trail... BTW, does anyone know where I can get another frame like this? 










Click here for more photos...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I might be able to help you out... I remember seeing a couple for sale a bit ago, not sure if they are still there.

What size you looking for?

--(but, you have to sell me those Morati crankarms before I tell you anything! 
Man, I want those cranks....)--

e-me: jacobslideATgmailDOTcom


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hmmmm...........*

I miss my 1st Tazmon.
Love my Phil Wood SS - Done up by Sycip Bros.
And last but not least my Blur - Yeah, it's not retro or nuthin' but real fun.

- Still searchin' for a BIG P h o e n i x. - I placed my order the day AFTER Steve called it quits.


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bontrager...*

I've been blessed to be able to own as many bikes as I have, but hands down, my favorite bikes are the Bontragers I own. I just sold my RaceLite frameset to make room for a new Kona dualie, but I still have a Race, a TiLite and a RoadLite. Of the mountain bike frames, I acutally think the Race is the handler of the group. It has just the right amount of spring to make the tires feel like they have suction cups on them. It's quick yet forgiving and responsive without harshness. My sole complaint with Bontrager frames are the short head tubes for my size (XL). The Ti bike has a 10mm longer headtube than the Race, but it's still a bit short for its size (IMHO).

Other favorites include my 2004 Klein Palomino Team, my '92 Fat Chance Monster Fat and my '91 Trek 8700 composite (before I put the suspension fork on it -- that ruined it).

Cheers,
MG


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*Some of my favorites*

Two were mentioned here by others: my 1994 Manitou FS, which might just be my all time favorite bike, as it was my first full suspension and was lighter than most of my other bikes have ever been, and really rocked on tight, twisty singletrack, and boy do I wish I could find a Manitou in good shape, 16 or 17, to build up again.

My Chuck CR-FS, which was smooth as butter, unique as heck, but was heavier than claimed, got less travel than claimed, and as Reek noted, the company went belly-up and the frames had breakage issues. Mine broke literally just as the company was disolving, but I was lucky enough to get if fixed for nothing just before the end. I've still got this bike, though its currently not set up the proper way, and is missing a rear derail and chain. I do still have 3 or so spare derail hangers.

My retro Klein is currently one of my favorite bikes, something about both the way it rides and the way it looks. I've always liked the look of bikes with sloping, long top tubes, lots of seatpost, and even an extended seattube that juts up from the top/seat junction, like older Kleins, Konas, and Rocky Mountains had, as well as others. I love my current Turner Burner and Dekerf softail, and depending on where I'm riding that particular bike is my favorite, but the Klein is my favorite to look at, and is actually the lightest, and after years of not caring about weight (light for me was 30+ pounds) I'm back into the weight weeny factor.

I rode a friends Kona Hei Hei years back for a month or so, and really enjoyed that bike, and wouldn't mind coming across another for sale cheap, size 16 or 17" (anyone  )

I must say I don't think I've really ever owned a bike I didn't like, though I did have a Merlin Cross bike that had a top tube shorter than it should have (I paid extra for custom length and though they charged me they didnt make it to my specs) and gave me unwanted toe overlap (I got this bike just as the Litespeed owners were purchasing Merlin, and they subsequently refused to give me the proper frame or refund my upcharge money, one of the drawbacks of getting a bike employee purchase) so I was always annoyed a bit when riding that bike and sold it mighty quick.

Oh, and I had a Balance just before I got my Manitou that I swapped all the parts from my previous frame, and that was nothing special, just a generic Caloi built fat tubed aluminum job, but I only had that for a couple of months and since it was a bit lighter than the Paramount series 70 I didn't mind it much, though the Paramount certainly handled better.

Some pics of the Chuck and Manitou, with the manitou being an action shot from Mount Snow, circa 95.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hanebrink Team 3.0*

A 3 pound Easton frame with a 2.25 Hanebrink head-tube fork built up to about 21 pounds, no problem, using some boutique stuff (Kooka, Grafton) and XT. It's handling was quick and sharp, yet somehow very stable.

The fork had zero bob and only responded to bumps, not pedaling input. Yeah, some of those forks were tempermental. But I never had trouble with mine.

Wish I still had that bike. I traded it to a mechanic in trade for him fixing a warped head on my girlfriend's Honda Accord. I think he got the best of that deal.

I also love my '90 Brave Chief. And for modern rigs, my C-Dale Scalpel is just amazing. Light as a hardtail, great handling and great XC style suspension.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mgersib said:


> I've been blessed to be able to own as many bikes as I have, but hands down, my favorite bikes are the Bontragers I own. I just sold my RaceLite frameset to make room for a new Kona dualie, but I still have a Race, a TiLite and a RoadLite. Of the mountain bike frames, I acutally think the Race is the handler of the group. It has just the right amount of spring to make the tires feel like they have suction cups on them. It's quick yet forgiving and responsive without harshness. My sole complaint with Bontrager frames are the short head tubes for my size (XL). The Ti bike has a 10mm longer headtube than the Race, but it's still a bit short for its size (IMHO).
> 
> MG


Right on, I agree. I've been on a ti-lite and a racelite for the last few years. It has been probably four years since I last rode a race and a couple of years more since I owned one. I just picked up a race a couple of weeks ago and built it up as a SS rigid and love the ride. The racelite is too flexy. I always thought this but I forgot how much better the race was.

As for the head tubes, Bontrager kept the headtubes the same length on all sizes either to make it easy on shops or allow riders to switch between sizes. This never made a whole lot of sense to me seeing as they were a step down from custom and most shops wouldn't deal in a large quantity of them.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the racelite, probably keep it. I would like to get hold of a medium ti-lite as I am between sizes and have taken to smaller frames over the last couple of years.

Mty vote goes for the race, either my first Bontrager which was a '91 bought used in '93 or the one I just picked up, a '92 with origional fork. The first one for sentimental reasons, the new one because I have had so much fun on it so far.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

My softride beam bike.
It isn't the greatest descender but it's pretty good.
It isn't the best climber but it's pretty good.
It's just one of those bikes that when you compare it to others it just makes so much sense for all around use and comfort.
At the end of a long day I just don't know of another bike I would rather be on.
Now if I could afford a custom made softride beam frame I would love it.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*Heh! One man's treasure...*



richwolf said:


> My softride beam bike.
> It isn't the greatest descender but it's pretty good.
> It isn't the best climber but it's pretty good.
> It's just one of those bikes that when you compare it to others it just makes so much sense for all around use and comfort.
> ...


...you know the rest. On another thread for worst bike I've got the Softride/Allsop down as the worst bike I've ever ridden. But as I stated, people have said that about my favorite, the Manitou FS, how much they hated it, but man, I loved that bike. To each their own!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya, I know I opened myself up by bring up the Softride beam, which seems to be a lightning rod of sorts.
When I first saw the Softride beam I just laughed my head off at it. Then I saw a movie that they put together showing a guy pedaling though some really rough stuff and I thought who really wants to pedal through really rough stuff?? Then I thought to myself well isn't that what you do in mountain biking?
I started out with a kit on a Trek 8000 and really liked it. Then I went with the Softride bike that I have had for about 8 years now. I used to run the softride stem but have since switched to a suspension fork.
Most people who try the beam don't spend enough time on it to know how to ride it. I liken it to downhill skiing where you ride the beam like a ski and use your butt, thighs and legs to modulate the effect of the beam's suspension. The beauty of the beam is that it has little or no damping so it reacts very well to high frequency bumps and you use your body as a damper on the bigger stuff. Beam stiffness is also very important. Too stiff of beam is like running too stiff of shock or too much air pressure in your tires.
Some of the most famous people in mountain biking either built or raced a beam bike.
Tom Ritchey made a beam MTB bike. Otis Guy still makes road and offroad beam bikes. Many tandem makers offfer beams for the stokers.
Bob Roll raced a beam bike off road and placed as high as third.
In Adventure racing the beam bike won a lot.
The big problem is that Softride didn't market the beam properly for the offroad market, and instead developed a bike that looked like a full suspension bike based on a mechanical beam but it was heavy and wasn't embraced by the cycling community.
I think they should have marketed the carbon fiber MTB bike much differently and not compare it to either hard tails or full suspension but rather on it's own merits.
It is not a bike for everyone, particularly if you are a huckster, jumper or DHer.
I would think that XC racers and riders who want a light, comfortable, efficient and relatively simple design would be the ideal market for the beam bike. How many riders want lockout on the climbs? With the beam you got it once you stand, yet is still maintains efficiency when your are planted in the saddle and on the downhill you just use your weight to modulate the beams suspension. I have never been "launched" off mine which is one of the common misconceptions of the beams affects.
I have also put racks and panniers on my bike and have done the White Rim Trail unsupported as well as numerous other multi day off road trips and the bike works great. I have also put a road crank on it with 1 inch high pressure slicks and did the Tour of the Unknown Coast on it which is a 100 miler with lots of climbing and very brutal roads.
It is also the bike I am taking to France for a month this summer because I will be offroading as well as doing road rides.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*oopsy, double psty*

durnit


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Ramblumtick*

For a vintage/retro understanding of why...

My first MTB, an '85 StumpJumper kicked-ass with heavy boots when it came to fireroad DH-ing...On them corners, just toss a foot out and lay'er over...that sucker drifted with hella control. 17.5 stays in the rear and slingshot stem with risers in the front 68-69 head and 70 seat.

For technical descending...my second MTB...Lombardi Gullywogger...it was made for ME and felt like a part of me.

For climbing, IRD Stroker...Steep angles, Long front, and Short rear. Each of those three factors are magnitudes different from most whitebread GEO's out there today.

My current SS is a combination of the latter two(my endeavor is not power-sliding anymore), and it IS the best riding bike I have ever ridden for all-terrain bicycling...The Ramblumtick

Custom is BOSS!


----------



## t2p (Jul 22, 2004)

... this reply should bring a few laughs ....
.
Back in the early/mid 90's I was able to take a quick spin on an AMP - with a Mac strut ... I believe this was a 'B2' model. 
.
AT THE TIME, it was the best bike I had ridden. Nothing even close. Weighed less than most rigid bikes at the time .... really felt good and handled well. 
.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

*funny what you guys say about old school Konas...*

Funny what you guy's say about Konas.....I agree that these are the best bikes I have ever ridden - purely because every time I get on one my body says "thats better" - it seems to fit it perfectly! The Pace's geometry is very similar but due to square tubing and aluminium it is a harsh ride...

I recently built this Hei Hei, and out of my Yo, Klein Attitude, Pace and other Kona this feels superb! Its also a old frame but it feels like its new. Ahhhh..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

j333ssa said:


> Funny what you guy's say about Konas.....I agree that these are the best bikes I have ever ridden - purely because every time I get on one my body says "thats better" - it seems to fit it perfectly! The Pace's geometry is very similar but due to square tubing and aluminium it is a harsh ride...
> 
> I recently built this Hei Hei, and out of my Yo, Klein Attitude, Pace and other Kona this feels superb! Its also a old frame but it feels like its new. Ahhhh..


typical euro kona .. me like it! i always thought konas were more understood in north europe.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

neveride said:


> Two were mentioned here by others: my 1994 Manitou FS, which might just be my all time favorite bike, as it was my first full suspension and was lighter than most of my other bikes have ever been, and really rocked on tight, twisty singletrack, and boy do I wish I could find a Manitou in good shape, 16 or 17, to build up again.
> 
> My Chuck CR-FS, which was smooth as butter, unique as heck, but was heavier than claimed, got less travel than claimed, and as Reek noted, the company went belly-up and the frames had breakage issues. Mine broke literally just as the company was disolving, but I was lucky enough to get if fixed for nothing just before the end. I've still got this bike, though its currently not set up the proper way, and is missing a rear derail and chain. I do still have 3 or so spare derail hangers.
> 
> ...


man i LOVED manitous! i had the original HT polished frame. i never got to ride a system FS, but they were and are so trick! i guess by todays standards, it would be considered a softtail . i wouldn't say the HT was the best frame EVER, as I found a big crack at the headtube/downtube area, which it was notorius for. i was pissed because i put so much TLC on that thing!

i remember seeing a picture in MBA of a System FS, with cobalt blue fade anodizing. wild!
i saw a System FS for sale on ebay a couple months back, got snatched up quick. and a later model Manitou HT that went for $200, in pretty good condition.

anyway, my vote is for the Fisher procaliber. didn't own one but demo'ed it like 20 times at the LBS when I was poorer and younger.

i would love to see some pics of that system FS if you have them lying around!


----------



## scootchels (Feb 6, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. Old Konas rule. Here is my steel Team bike


----------



## con-r-man (Sep 30, 2004)

*Any bike I could stay ahead of the pack on. (pro floater)*

In 1996 in lucked into a deal on a Mantis Pro-floater (96 model) $1000.00. I still have it and still ride it. I didn't know what it was at the time. When I bought it I was looking for my second bike ever (coming from a steel alpinestar rigid frame), something with a suspension fork (arm-pump from the rigid bike was dangerous while bouncing off of rocks at speed) for about $600.00. I streched myself thin (financially), ate a ton of Ramin and struck a deal with the Mantis rep on the demo bike. I rode the Mantis everyday (it seemed) for years. The bike kept me in shape, introduced me to racing, and propelled me all over Colorado, New Mexico and Utah. In short, it was the reason I awoke each morning.
The bike was light, firm under foot (laterally flexy, but semi-active), somewhat efficient, cool looking, and none of my buddies had one.....it seemed that I had the only one in existance.
The bike was very reliable despite abuse and even lack of maintenance at times. It was a bike that kept me riding with a smile for over nine years.









O.K. so there are better designed suspension bikes, lighter bikes, etc.....And I am now looking for a new bike to fall in love with (the ol' bug has a very racy build and is tough on my back and wrists).....one that will keep me off the couch and on the trails for another 9-10 years. A bike that has me counting the minutes to the next ride, and dreaming about my next 3 day weekend. That will be the second best bike I have ever ridden.

Maybe a Turner Flux or 5-spot.....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Best riding, smoothest, full rigid bike I've ever ridden, is my Mountain Goat Deluxe. Hands down winner. Wouldn't want to race it, but if full rigid and just having fun on the trails is your bag, you cannot do better. Crappy pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

I loved my Croll. The silver one. I figure it's got 6-8k hard miles on it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DWF said:


> Best riding, smoothest, full rigid bike I've ever ridden, is my Mountain Goat Deluxe. Hands down winner. Wouldn't want to race it, but if full rigid and just having fun on the trails is your bag, you cannot do better. Crappy pic, but you get the idea.


Ooh. That's tits.

Is that pic in it's current state, or pre-build up?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ooh. That's tits.
> 
> Is that pic in it's current state, or pre-build up?


Thanks. Both. Since I restored it, I've only put on small scratch on it. I had it built up with a mish-mash of parts, those Campy OR levers you see were on it with a Chorus headset, a Campy Ti seatpost, some silver Velocity rims with a Eno hub, Paul's Neo Retro brakes (I have a set of the MAFAC tandem brakes now) some WTB motoraptor tires, full fenders, and a first year Stumpy bar/stem combo. It looked cool but it's now stripped back down hanging in the shop awaiting a new build. I'll probably build it up this Spring some time when I'm not so busy and I have a little more coin, i.e., Don McClung called me the other day and said he'd finished the 29" twin top tube, retro frame & strut fork MTB he was building for me. That build will have to take precedence!


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*Aww, c'mon*

Nobody mentions the MB-0? Those things today would make full suspension bikes obsolete. I still think of that thing, which cracked between the seat stays on the seat tube. Replaced by BS with an MB-1 that dropped of the rack on the 10 freeway outside of Palm Springs. Freakin' diesels (and me) destroyed it. Figured at that point I didn't deserve another one. Still, that MB-0 was everything a ride should be: light, fast and serious fun. Had chances to buy others since, but it just didn't seem right. Keep buying steel bikes, thinking they'll ride just the same, but no such luck. Also had a KHS Montana Comp, bought on discount that rode incredible. But because of the price, it never made in above commuter status. Very narrow minded individual here, as you may have noticed. 
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

My Manitou HT. Still going strong today!!!!


----------



## csl (Oct 16, 2006)

My first mtn. bike i owned was an 88 Fisher procaliber, great bike. An old girlfriend had an MB-1 which was another very nice ride. The procaliber went down in action in Cambridge, getting doored doing about 25 through Harvard sq. The insurance money paved the way for a second hand Fisher Prometheus, which is still spinning nicely 16 years later. But my favorite classic ride is my 95 Merlin. It is buttery smooth and handles like a 911.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool thread! Thanks for bringing it back!

I'm still young to all of this but i've liked all my bikes for one reason or another.

I'd say my '96 Kona is my favorite rider, although i haven't ridden it in nearly a year. Hopefully it'll be re-born as a SS.

My Attitude is a blast as well although the reach and rise of the MC1 is a bit much for my taste and gives the bike an odd feeling...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I am amazed by how many people mention Kona and how little love they usually seem to get on this forum. We sold them for a few years and I always loved how they rode. I missed an opportunity to pick up a Hei Hei for next to nothing when they were clearing out the 95 or 96 model year frames. Still kick myself about that. I think my IF is pretty hot-diggity, but I wish I had grabbed a Hot or Hei Hei on pro deal when I had the chance.


----------



## retro-newb (Aug 20, 2008)

i started riding in 92' with a raleigh 625 i think .... it was rigid rode it all over bangor,wa back in my navy days. rode alot with the shop guys and hung out tons at the shop helping /learning. and one friday the owner let me ride a kline attitude,i always stayed with the guys on all the climbs (and even passed a few), but i didnt have the confidence with my bike. thier was something about that klien made me feel like superman. i smoked everybody that came with us.:thumbsup: 

i never got the chance to buy that bike (was stupid and got married). but man alive that thing was nifty.

i recently got back into riding and i ride a 97' c'dale super v 500 comp.me and a buddy got back in it together and he has a ironhorse mk3 . and i while i envy his disk brakes i like the ride/feel of mine better. awesome thread thanks for all the great stories:thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I love all of my bikes in their own special ways... 

- First MTB was a Trek in like 1999. 20" wheels, six speed, full rigid. I don't even remember what I did on the damn thing, but it worked without a hiccup for six years.
- First full-size MTB was a 2006 GF Advance. More of a comfort/path bike, maybe, but I learned to do huxx on it, and it didn't break. Currently in the process of being built back up.
- Quite possibly the most fragile bike I've owned, my '03 Enduro. It's stock except for the derailleurs, shifters, brakes, and grips. I used it a lot for two years as my main bike, then outgrew it and it broke anyway.
- New bike: Azonic Recoil. Fat and slow as hell but fun to ride down hills, and, well, uphill builds character.

Favorite so far would be a toss-up between the GF and the enduro.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy!*

This is my favorite; and my favorite; and also my favorite. I gave up on the gears. I gave up on suspension. I just want to ride it just as she is. I've owned this one since new; still on my first Bottom Bracket..I have a spare set of decals. It isn't all period correct; or even close for that matter, but... it's still my favorite. Did I say this is my favorite bike?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

jh4rt said:


> This is my favorite; and my favorite; and also my favorite. I gave up on the gears. I gave up on suspension. I just want to ride it just as she is. I've owned this one since new; still on my first Bottom Bracket..I have a spare set of decals. It isn't all period correct; or even close for that matter, but... it's still my favorite. Did I say this is my favorite bike?


I love your bike :thumbsup: ... Anyway, I'd have to call it a tie between two of my bikes... Both quite different. The first is more obvious, my 1996 Bontrager Race Lite, it still has the original Rock Shox with proper Bontrager / black crown. Currently set up as a single speed. The second is my (now departed) DeKerf Team ST. What a beautiful bike that was. Burnt orange paint job, matching fork, Full Race Face team kit. Golly I miss it. The bontrager has just gone to ebay... more a decision of the head than the heart. Oh well, maybe it'll open the door for me to track down a Fat Chance somewhere down the road.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

I really like the handling on my newest Goat (now I just need to cut my housing)


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My heart says my long gone Monster FAT, but my legs tell my it's my Indy! Both sweet steel, both locally (for me) made. Indy just has that single track "magic". Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I just took some pictures of mine at lunch... (She needs a bath)


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't really explain it, but...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

My Giant AC-1...












...I'll be going now...:eekster:


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't have a picture when I posted, but here is one from yesterday. I never took a picture of my dekerf. Or the Spooky I had, or the rocky mountain. Talking about long lost bicycles without pictures is a bit like trying to tell guys* "I swear! I used to date a super model, but we never took any pictures together!" *


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> ........still searching, and getting closer. I do know that it will be steel, have 29 inch wheels, and maybe front suspension. Closest thing I've ridden yet to "my" ideal is a Bontrager Race, which LooneyOne owns now!


I've got one too, good buddy... And it's even your size -- extra large! ;-)


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*Update -- a new bike to add...*



mgersib said:


> I've been blessed to be able to own as many bikes as I have, but hands down, my favorite bikes are the Bontragers I own. I just sold my RaceLite frameset to make room for a new Kona dualie, but I still have a Race, a TiLite and a RoadLite. Of the mountain bike frames, I acutally think the Race is the handler of the group. It has just the right amount of spring to make the tires feel like they have suction cups on them. It's quick yet forgiving and responsive without harshness. My sole complaint with Bontrager frames are the short head tubes for my size (XL). The Ti bike has a 10mm longer headtube than the Race, but it's still a bit short for its size (IMHO).
> 
> Other favorites include my 2004 Klein Palomino Team, my '92 Fat Chance Monster Fat and my '91 Trek 8700 composite (before I put the suspension fork on it -- that ruined it).
> 
> ...


After three years, I have to add my green '07 Salsa El Mariachi to my list of best mountain bikes I've ridden. Whether set up with a rigid or hardtail, singlespeed or geared, it's an absolutely fabulous riding and handling bicycle. Currently, the bike is my singlespeed, and it's set up fully rigid so that I can enjoy its supreme driftability. I've never had a bike that I can so naturally and predictably break either and/or both tires free setting up for, or in, corners. It's rad...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

don't know if there's really a best, but the bike I have held onto the longest is my 1994 Rhygin Ra. my 2007/2008 Ted Wojcik could be my next favorite, though it's currently up with Chris Igleheart being converted to a single speed...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> don't know if there's really a best, but the bike I have held onto the longest is my 1994 Rhygin Ra. my 2007/2008 Ted Wojcik could be my next favorite, though it's currently up with Chris Igleheart being converted to a single speed...


You are killing me. You have the New England builders represented. I hate being jealous. Darn you!


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 2 questions about this thread:

1) Why is it in the Vintage Retro forum?

2) Shouldn't the answer be the current bike you own?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Aktion said:


> I have 2 questions about this thread:
> 
> 1) Why is it in the Vintage Retro forum?
> 
> 2) Shouldn't the answer be the current bike you own?


1. Because many of our favorite bikes ARE vintage, retro, and/or classic

2. No, because many of us own multiple bikes that we ride currently.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Aktion said:


> I have 2 questions about this thread:
> 
> 1) Why is it in the Vintage Retro forum?
> 
> 2) Shouldn't the answer be the current bike you own?


1) As you will notice from time to time, people will post up brand new bike by Potts or other long time mtn bike builders. These are typically allowed without ridicule because they are by long time builders. They I guess are retro ro classic or whatever?

2) Some of the bikes people have listed are indeed vintage and are not currently owned by that individual. The fact that I listed mid 90s Kona hardtails is a good example. I in fact never _owned_ a Kona, I just really like how they ride. I also really like all of the bike I do own, which are all vintage other than my singlespeed.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Aktion said:


> I have 2 questions about this thread:
> 
> 1) Why is it in the Vintage Retro forum?
> 
> 2) Shouldn't the answer be the current bike you own?


1) I think part of the attraction of collecting and riding vintage bikes is the quest to find the "best" bike. However you choose to define that. Or the bike that you thought was the best back in the day.

2) I know I'm not the only one in this position, but of the half dozen bikes that I currently own, the newest one is 15 years old. So my current bike is my vintage bike is my favorite bike.

With that said, the one that does it for me now and gets most of the trail time is my fully rigid 93 Miyata Trail Runner as surprising as it is to admit. It handles like its on rails, and with the 2.3 tires its just as comfortable as as most short travel suspension bikes. Its just a great all around bike. The only thing I would change is the rapid rise rear derailleur but don't get me started on that.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> 1. Because many of our favorite bikes ARE vintage, retro, and/or classic


I just don't get this statement. Do they not perform as they should? (no because it's'"the best ride..."), Are they not "cool"?



Slimpee said:


> 2. No, because many of us own multiple bikes that we ride currently.


I apologize, I should of clarified. It should be "among" your current bikes. I only have 3 bikes and my favorite is one of them.

My point is that biking in general has become driven by fashion/peer pressure than function. The fact that the "Vintage/Retro" category includes bikes that are 5 years old is a validation of that.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Aktion said:


> I just don't get this statement. Do they not perform as they should? (no because it's'"the best ride..."), Are they not "cool"?


I don't get your comment. What does something being considered vintage have to do with whether they still perform as they should?



Aktion said:


> I apologize, I should of clarified. It should be "among" your current bikes. I only have 3 bikes and my favorite is one of them.


In that case I would say my 95 IF Deluxe is my fave, followed by my McMahon/Litespeed. I like how both ride, but for different reasons and generally the Deluxe is a more comfortable all day bike, even if the McMahon has a current, modern fork on it.



Aktion said:


> My point is that biking in general has become driven by fashion/peer pressure than function. The fact that the "Vintage/Retro" category includes bikes that are 5 years old is a validation of that.


The 'retro' catagory includes bikes that are 5 years old, or newer. First Flights Mtn Goats are an excellent example of this. So are Steve Potts's current bikes. I would venture to say in a way some of Wojcik's bikes are too as are IF's.

Vintage is another story and is not well defined here. Some of the folks on here think it means bikes that are pre 90, or early 90s at most. Some think over 10 years old. Some apparently seem to think older California built bikes only.

And you are right, it is sometimes fashion driven, though some may try to blur that distinction by saying no, passion. Many off use are riding vintage bikes we bought new, or bikes we meant to buy when they were new. Some others like to talk about the old days even though they were still in diapers then. I guess in a way it IS passion no matter what angle you take; nastalgia, midlife crisis, or hipster poser. As long as it drives interest I'm OK with it. Unless folks are smug about it.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

IF52 said:


> I don't get your comment. What does something being considered vintage have to do with whether they still perform as they should?


The original quote implied that "the best..." was a bike that you had at some point. Around 1/2 the posters on this thread claim their current ride, which means that 1/2 the posters are not riding "the best they've ever ridden".


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Aktion said:


> I have 2 questions about this thread:
> 
> 1) Why is it in the Vintage Retro forum?


Because that's where it was started. No offense, but this seems like a dumb question. Just because something is old doesn't mean it can't be the best you've experienced.



Aktion said:


> 2) Shouldn't the answer be the current bike you own?


The title of the thread is Best Mountain Bike You Have Ridden. Not bike you are riding currently, bike you just bought, or bike you used to own. For some of us, the best bike we've ridden is a bike we used to own. For others it's a bike we still own. It's completely subjective, and that's why your line of questioning is pointless. The thread title might as well be What's Your Favorite Movie. Everybody would have something different and for different reasons, and everyone would be right.

For me, it would have to be my Psyclone. It climbs great, it eats up singletrack, and it's just plain comfortable. My old S-Works Steel would be a close second. The Tachyon I built up with 650B wheels is also nice, and I just got a Peace 9er that may change my opinion.

But the Psyclone is tops right now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Best doesn't mean much to me beyond the bike I am riding at any given point. I have owned a number of sweet bikes and and I own a number of sweet bikes, but for me the best is to be riding nearly any bike. I had a lot of my "best" rides on a bike I put together from discarded parts I found in Japan. I took that bike all over the place in Osaka. Similarly, I've had a great time borrowing my uncle's old Peugeot to burn around dirt trails in Canada. Indeed, just this weekend I had an awesome time on Timbercomp's Sycip singlespeed and then on another fellow's Ti Mountain Goat. For me it is riding that is best. After that its just fashion - and I like that too!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Best doesn't mean much to me beyond the bike I am riding at any given point. I have owned a number of sweet bikes and and I own a number of sweet bikes, but for me the best is to be riding nearly any bike. I had a lot of my "best" rides on a bike I put together from discarded parts I found in Japan. I took that bike all over the place in Osaka. Similarly, I've had a great time borrowing my uncle's old Peugeot to burn around dirt trails in Canada. Indeed, just this weekend I had an awesome time on Timbercomp's Sycip singlespeed and then on another fellow's Ti Mountain Goat. For me it is riding that is best. After that its just fashion - and I like that too!


You're being evasive. It's not like the question was which is your favorite child, though I think if pressed hard some parents would wind up naming one over the others.

So let's put it this way; which bike, former or present most made/makes you feel a sense of bliss while riding? Not which was the most prestigious, or historically significant or got you the most nods of approval from VRC sycophants. Which over all others would you most want back or hate to lose?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Best doesn't mean much to me beyond the bike I am riding at any given point. I have owned a number of sweet bikes and and I own a number of sweet bikes, but for me the best is to be riding nearly any bike. I had a lot of my "best" rides on a bike I put together from discarded parts I found in Japan. I took that bike all over the place in Osaka. Similarly, I've had a great time borrowing my uncle's old Peugeot to burn around dirt trails in Canada. Indeed, just this weekend I had an awesome time on Timbercomp's Sycip singlespeed and then on another fellow's Ti Mountain Goat. For me it is riding that is best. After that its just fashion - and I like that too!


I know exactly what you mean and agree mostly. I borrowed a rigid Cannondale with plastic pedals, crappy tires and Altus components in Hawaii and thoroughly enjoyed the ride and the exploration. But, I do feel some bikes just have that right feel, balance, and fit... I think I posted which bike that was for me long ago in this thread.

Here are some pics from one of the great rides on the borrowed junky bike:



Trail just below the cliff:






I could have probably rented a nice, modern bike and I dont think it would have been any more fun. The exploring was the fun part.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> great rides on the borrowed junky bike


I hear this. In Australia, I borrowed:










And had a great time.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Best doesn't mean much to me beyond the bike I am riding at any given point. I have owned a number of sweet bikes and and I own a number of sweet bikes, but for me the best is to be riding nearly any bike. I had a lot of my "best" rides on a bike I put together from discarded parts I found in Japan. I took that bike all over the place in Osaka. Similarly, I've had a great time borrowing my uncle's old Peugeot to burn around dirt trails in Canada. Indeed, just this weekend I had an awesome time on Timbercomp's Sycip singlespeed and then on another fellow's Ti Mountain Goat. For me it is riding that is best. After that its just fashion - and I like that too!


Fashion is awesome.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

djmuff said:


> Because that's where it was started. No offense, but this seems like a dumb question. Just because something is old doesn't mean it can't be the best you've experienced.


Actually that's why I asked the question.



djmuff said:


> The title of the thread is Best Mountain Bike You Have Ridden. Not bike you are riding currently, bike you just bought, or bike you used to own. For some of us, the best bike we've ridden is a bike we used to own. For others it's a bike we still own. It's completely subjective, and that's why your line of questioning is pointless. The thread title might as well be What's Your Favorite Movie. Everybody would have something different and for different reasons, and everyone would be right.


?


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

What a stupid thing to argue about!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*It's a tie*

1994 AMP Research B-4, F-4BLT fork, D-1 disk brakes, Risse Genesis rear shock, full XT- 24sp. Just enough suspension, very light, and rare (for the time & place).

versus one of my my current rides....

1991 CBO/Litespeed rigid hardtail setup as SS with Spicer ti fork. Also very light and very very rare.

JMJ


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> What a stupid thing to argue about!


Welcome to the Internets!


----------



## jonesyxcfury (Jul 22, 2008)

best i have ever ridden


----------



## jonesyxcfury (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

al415 said:


> I love your bike :thumbsup: ...


Thanks.... me too!


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Fashion is awesome.


 Flavio rocks!


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

1987 Mantix XCR Composite, w marzocchi fork


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeti Fro with accutrax.Big bmx with a nice loooong top tube.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeti FRO Pro from 1991 Made in Durango. Still have it


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

*Deleted By Tonto G As Superfluous*

Deleted By Tonto G As Superfluous.


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

*Best mountain bike I have ridden ... my Merlin E-Stay ("Elevator") ... no doubt!*

VICE'S TI-TRICKED LIMITED EDITION MERLIN E-STAY ("ELEVATOR") TITANIUM MOUNTAIN BIKE:

Beautiful, superbly welded, with just the right amount of flexibility built into the frame and suspension, and ZERO chainsuck due to the e-stay design.

1. Titanium Handlebar/Stem (one-piece set from Titus Titanium);
2. Titanium Handlebar Extensions;
3. Titanium Seat Post;
4. Titanium Crank Spindle;
5. Titanium Axles;
6. Titanium Peddle Spindles in Shimano SPDs;
7. Titanium-railed Flite Saddle;
8. Titanium Nut and Bolk Kit (Installed);
9. Stronglight Headset;
10. Manitou Front Suspension; and
11. Lightweight Speedometer/Odometer.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

God that's hot. You still own it? I thought all I needed to complete my Merlin list was a Newsboy, then someone clued me into these.

That's lovely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonto Goldstein (Sep 5, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> God that's hot. You still own it? I thought all I needed to complete my Merlin list was a Newsboy, then someone clued me into these.
> 
> That's lovely.:thumbsup:


I am the original owner and still own it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

My Dad had a great expression.."it's all good, just some's better than others". While he certainly wasn't talking about bikes, I think it applies. The best bike could be the last one you rode, they're all good, just some's better 


But that Merlin IS hot


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> I've liked the way my Ritchey P-series bikes rode. I like my Slingshots, but I don't think I'd give them the all around nod.
> Still looking I suppose.
> I love my Ventana, but that's not retro.


A few years of ridding different vintage bikes and I have a better answer.

My Phoenix is the best to date, followed closely by my Otis Guy. Salsa after that.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My 1998 Curtlo is the best MTB that I have ridden. Fantastic climber and it gets even better on tight, technical and fast singletrack. I love it.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

being perfectly objective, my 2006 speciaized stumpjumper FSR is the best bike i've ever ridden... 5 inches of 3-way adjustable travel front and rear, and total weight under 23 lbs.

in keeping with the spirit of this forum, though, i'll pick my 1996 breezer lightning, which i raced for 3 seasons when it was new, retired for a decade, and am now rebuilding. very excited to complete it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

on one inbred!!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*2001 Yeti ARC Ti*

I'm kinda' partial to it...


----------



## Magnus-A (May 26, 2009)

All these bike brings backmany fond memories!!!

One bike that sticks firmly in my memories is my 19lbs Breezer Lightning. That bike felt like it was fuesed with my spine, it just followed my minds slightest thoughts!

I am restoring a -91 Fisher Prometheus now that I have had twice  
I absolutely loved it back when I first had it and I can`t wait to get it sorted out with some "new" parts! 

Great thread!

Regards
/Magnus


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Three words: 
Ibis Ti Mojo


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hardtail = '93 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
Fully = '97 Santa Cruz Tazmon


----------



## vaneps71 (Mar 14, 2010)

My 1990 Fat Chance Yo Eddy with the big one inch rigid team fork by far. A close second was my 1995 cannondale f 1000 with fatty headshock and third would be my Bontrager race lite.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my favorite (don't laugh too much at the helmet - Etto was a sponsor). I have had a number of other bikes but the light weight, nimble handling (72 deg head/74 deg seat angle) and excellent fit make it, to this day, the best bike I've ever had. The On-Off Ti forks gave way to Mag 20s with Ti uppers and steerer then to Mag 21s with same but never handled quite as good as with the Ti forks. 

































Now, I just got an S-Works Stumpjumper FSR and it may replace that HT for these aging bones but I will never forgeet the thrill of that bike and the place it holds in my heart.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> This is my favorite; and my favorite; and also my favorite. I gave up on the gears. I gave up on suspension. I just want to ride it just as she is. I've owned this one since new; still on my first Bottom Bracket..I have a spare set of decals. It isn't all period correct; or even close for that matter, but... it's still my favorite. Did I say this is my favorite bike?


I live in Thousand Oaks. I'm pretty sure I saw you at the top of the Los Robles switchbacks sometime last summer or the summer before on an evening ride. I think you were with the dudes and dudettes from Giant.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

YETI ARC was nice and straight on the descent BUT
i'm not a big fan of aluminum


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

For me, without a doubt, it was a GT Xiang...with a Curtlo steel fork. The frame felt rigid, yet whippy...hard to explain. I did some paint design work for GT for cash and they also sent along two titanium frames. My ex still has hers, period correct 'cept for the tires.


----------



## WAM (Mar 13, 2007)

*Matt Chester and IBIS*

Best bike I've ever owned: My Matt Chester Ute. It's one of Matt's early frames and it by far the best bike I've ever owned. (Others with lots of ride time: Entry level parkpre, GT Pantera, KHS Montana Comp, GT Lightning, Cannondale Caad3, Bridgestone MB-2, Custom Tom Teesdale)

Best bike I've ever ridden: In about 2002 I was traveling for work to Los Angeles and met up with a bunch of Single Speed guys to ride. I "met" these guys through the MTBR Singlespeed forum. One of the guys was going bring me a loaner. I didn't have any real expectations other than I was going to get to ride in SoCal and was really excited.
I meet up with these guys and my loaner was a IBIS Ti Mojo with a Marz fork:thumbsup:. It was the best bike I've ever ridden. It may be some combination of the Bike, the hospitality, the SoCal trails, the ability to get a ride in on a business trip, but the combination makes that bike and that ride stand out in my memory.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*This*

Not necessarily in this "build" (bars were a bit low and that fork sucked) but this thing was just magical.



busted up my back shortly after buying it (NOS) and didn't think I'd ever be able to ride a hardtail again, so I sold it to a local guy I saw at the trails (he had a Monster Fat, so it went to a good home)


----------

